# VHI Dental Insurance



## Darando (24 Aug 2009)

Was looking at VHI dental insurance. Currently am a PRSI employee however my current dentist doesn't do PRSI patients. I like the place I attend, however it is a bit pricey.

Scale and Polish is €90 and an annual check-up is €75. Usually get a scale and polish twice a year.

Therefore I am paying about €250 per year for that.

VHI Dental appears to be €220 - am I missing something in the rules? I could get all covered and still then be if I needed fillings etc...

Any opinions? just before I ring them and sign up


----------

